# Abraham (pronunciación)



## No_C_Nada.

¿Cómo se pronuncia Abraham: a-bram o a-bra-am?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

No_C_Nada. said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia Abraham: a-bram o a-bra-am?


Por aquí, a-bra-am. Nunca lo he oído de la otra forma.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

/a.br'an/

*86. La m final*
La pronunciación española no admite _m_ final ante pausa, sustituyéndola constantemente, salvo raras excepciones, por el sonido _n_. Se escribe indistintamente _harem _y _harén_, pero en ambos casos se pronuncia /arén/, plural _harenes_. Del mismo modo _Abraham _se pronuncia /abrán/ (...)
La sustitución de esta m por la n se advierte particularmente dentro del grupo fónico en enlace con una vocal siguiente: álbum hispanoamericano /álbu*n* ispanoamericáno/ (...)
Esta misma tendencia fonética hace que, al silabear las palabras con cierta lentitud, en vez de la _m_ final de sílaba, se pronuncie por lo regular una _n_ aun en casos como _em-pe-ra-dor_, _am-pa-ro_, _com-prar_, etc., si bien, al restablecerse el contacto normal normal de unas sílabas con otras en la conversación ordinaria, reaparece dicha _m_ inmediatamente.

(T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid, 1982)

*8.7e* La consonante nasal /m/ en posición final tampoco se presenta en el léxico patrimonial (latín _cum_ > español _con_); solo se registra en algunos préstamos, y suele realizarse como [n] o como cualquiera de sus variantes fonéticas en esta posición (6.7). Así, aunque en la pronunciación esmerada puede mantenerse la bilabial, especialmente en los cultismos, las pronunciaciones ['alβ̞un] y ['alβ̞uŋ] para _álbum _son prácticamente generales (...).

(Nueva Gramática de la lengua española. Fonética y fonología. ASALE, 2011)


----------



## Xiscomx

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Por aquí, a-bra-am. Nunca lo he oído de la otra forma.
> 
> Saludos


Por aquí, tal cual y, naturalmente, pronunciada con una /m/ final y todas las demás que nos dice el compañero. Es que por estas islas somos así de exagerados, ¡qué le vamos a hacer!
Salud.


----------



## jilar

/a. bra. 'an/

Cierto que esa eme final tiende a una ene. Quizá leyéndolo sí se pronuncia la eme, pues es evidente que está ahí.

Pero, al menos yo, repito la a.

-¿Le habrán dicho a Abraham que abra?

Compárese con "habrán".


Agró said:


> a.br'an/


----------



## Circunflejo

No_C_Nada. said:


> a-bra-am




P.S.: Luego ya cada uno la corrompe como le da la gana.


----------



## Rocko!

Un vecino mío tiene ese nombre. Lo pronunciamos con dos sílabas y el final es una eme “ligera” (no la vibramos mucho). A veces una “mn”. ¿Una ene? Quizá. Hay días.


----------



## No_C_Nada.

Muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas. Yo siempre la he pronunciado con dos sílabas, pero aquí en California comencé a escucharla con tres. ¿No será que como en inglés la pronuncian con tres sílabas por eso en español también se comenzó a pronunciarse con tres?


----------



## Circunflejo

No_C_Nada. said:


> ¿No será que como en inglés la pronuncian con tres sílabas por eso en español también se comenzó a pronunciarse con tres?


No. Dos vocales idénticas, en castellano, forman hiato y han de pronunciarse en dos sílabas diferentes.


----------



## jilar

Lo de pronunciar dos sílabas (uniendo en una las dos aes finales) no sé su origen, pero en español, en estos casos, se repite la vocal.
Dices /'le. e/ ante "lee". No /le/ ni como leería eso un angloparlante, con i larga, o sea, el apellido del famoso karateca, Bruce Lee. Hay otra forma de escribirlo, como Jet Li.

Cierto que hay quien dice /al. 'kol/ (en gallego se admiten ambas grafías, alcol y alcohol) para alcohol, pero debería ser /al. ko. 'ol/.

¿Cómo dices Sahara? ¿/'sa. ra/ o /sa. 'a. ra/? No te pongo la versión usual en España que imita la lengua de donde viene tal nombre, haciéndola esdrújula y con H sonora/aspirada, no muda.


----------



## Rocko!

También tenemos "alcohol", que antiguamente se decía "al-co-ol" en mi ciudad, pero ahora se dice "al-col".
No sabemos cuántas ciudades españolas abarcó Tomás Navarro, pero, por lo pronto, los comentarios aquí demuestran claramente que hay diferentes pronunciaciones para "Abraham".
No me he fijado cómo lo pronuncian los sacerdortes locales.


----------



## Agró

*68. Hiato y Sinéresis*
Con frecuencia aparecen juntas, dentro de una misma palabra, dos vocales que no forman diptongo, sino que por tradición gramatical constituyen sílabas distintas. Al efecto prosódico que produce la pronunciación de las vocales colocadas en dicha posición se le llama hiato. La lengua hablada no se ajusta siempre en este punto a la tradición gramatical. El uso consiente que en ciertos casos las vocales que se hallan en hiato se reduzcan a una sola sílaba. A esta reducción se le da el nombre de sinéresis. Las circunstancias en que se mantiene el hiato o se practica la sinéresis se explican en los §§ 136-149. La sinéresis suele producir modificaciones importantes en la pronunciación de las vocales a que afecta.
a) Vocales iguales se reducen en sinéresis a una sola vocal de cualidad y duración ordinarias

                         hiato                       sinéresis
_albahaca          _al.ba.á.ka                  al.bá.ka
_acreedores       _a.kre.e.do.res            a.kre.dó.res
_nihilista            _ni.i.lis.ta                   ni.lís.ta
_alcohol             _al.ko.ól                     al.kól

(T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid, 1982)

*8.7e*
(...) Algunos préstamos con _-m_ en posición final en la lengua de procedencia se han adaptado al español con la grafía _n_ y la pronunciación correspondiente, como _eslalon_ (del noruego _slalom_), _ron _(del inglés _rum_), _imán _(del árabe _imam_) o el nombre propia _Adán _(del latín bíblico _Adam_) y el nombre común de él derivado, usado en expresiones como como _Estás hecho un adán_. En algunos casos, coexiste la forma etimológica (_imam_) con la adaptada (_imán_), o la forma adaptada (_Adán_) con palabras derivadas que mantienen la consonante [m] etimológica (_adamita_); compárese también _Belén _con _betlemita_. El proceso contrario se registra en Yucatán (México), en puntos del Pacífico colombiano y, esporádicamente, en Cuba y en Andalucía (España); en estas zonas el segmento /n/ puede pronunciarse como [m] en coda final de palabra ante pausa: _pan_ ['pam], _tren _['trem], _fin _['fim]. En Yucatán el fenómeno puede deberse a influjo maya.

(Nueva Gramática de la lengua española. Fonética y fonología. ASALE, 2011)


----------



## Circunflejo

Agró said:


> a) Vocales iguales se reducen en sinéresis a una sola vocal de cualidad y duración ordinarias


¿Cuándo dice que ocurre eso?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Agró said:


> hiato sinéresis
> _albahaca _al.ba.á.ka al.bá.ka
> _acreedores _a.kre.e.do.res a.kre.dó.res
> _nihilista _ni.i.lis.ta ni.lís.ta
> _alcohol _al.ko.ól al.kól


Desconocido... Nunca las he dicho y, creo, tampoco he oído a nadie hacer esas "sinéresis", excepto quizás con "alcohol" (con la palabra, no por estar borracho, que también).

Saludos
Edito: ni creo haber oído tampoco "Abraham" de ninguna otra forma que "a-bra-aM".


----------



## Agró

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Cuándo dice que ocurre eso?


_ibídem_, en § 139
*Vocales iguales, con acento, en una misma palabra*
Cuando las vocales iguales se hallan dentro de una misma palabra, su reducción a una sola sílaba es también corriente en la pronunciación rápida y familiar; pero con más frecuencia que cuando su enlace resulta del contacto de unas palabras con otras, cada vocal se pronuncia en una sílaba distinta en el momento en que la expresión se hace algo esmerada o ceremoniosa: _alcohol_ [al.kól] o [al.ko.ól], _azahar_ [a.'θar] o [a.θa.ár]...
Hay, además, algunas palabras como _creencia,_ _mohoso _y _loor_, en que el uso rechaza constantemente la reducción de las vocales a una sola sílaba.


----------



## Rocko!

Hay un lingüista llamado George Yule que dice:


> Las vocales también desaparecen, especialmente cuando coinciden dos vocales iguales, como en el caso de [alkól], como pronunciación de _alcohol_, o [albáka] de _albahaca_.
> La asimiliación y la elisión se producen en el habla de todo el mundo y no se deben considerar como una forma de pereza o de descuido. De hecho, el intento deliberado por evitar estos patrones regulares de asimilación y elisión de una lengua determinada daría como resultado un habla artificial.


George Yule. (2004). _El lenguaje_. Pág. 72. Ediciones Akal.

Supongo que lo del "habla artificial" se refiere a lo que sucede cuando la mayoría de la población de un lugar ya no dice las dos vocales juntas. Por aquí en donde vivo, de vez en cuando sucede que alguna persona recrimine a los demás el hecho de que solo usemos una vocal para pronunciar "alcohol". La gente joven se sorprende. Yo alcancé a oir que mis abuelos digan "al-co-ol" cuando vivían, por eso no me extraña tanto, pero sí me sonaba raro (¿artificial?) porque en el colegio me enseñaron "al-col".


----------



## Circunflejo

Agró said:


> Cuando las vocales iguales se hallan dentro de una misma palabra, su reducción a una sola sílaba es también corriente en la pronunciación rápida y familiar


Pues de todas las palabras que se han puesto de ejemplo, la única en la que hago la susodicha sinéresis es en alcohol.


----------



## Calambur

No_C_Nada. said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia Abraham: a-bram o a-bra-am?


Por aquí, /a-brám/ (o incluso /a-brán/.


Agró said:


> Cuando las vocales iguales se hallan dentro de una misma palabra, su reducción a una sola sílaba es también corriente en la pronunciación rápida y familiar



Por ejemplo, el personaje del billete:




...por aquí sería /a-brám-lín-col/ o /a-brán-lín-col/ (tampoco nos esforzamos en pronunciar la "n" final).

Saludos._

Edité porque la imagen salió mal. Espero que ahora esté bien.


----------



## Penyafort

Para los creyentes, la cuestión de la longitud de la vocal no debiera ser baladí, pues reza la Biblia:

_Ya no te llamarás Abram [padre enaltecido], sino que de ahora en adelante tu nombre será Abraham [padre de muchos], porque te he confirmado como padre de una multitud de naciones. _​​


Xiscomx said:


> Por aquí, tal cual y, naturalmente, pronunciada con una /m/ final y todas las demás que nos dice el compañero. Es que por estas islas somos así de exagerados, ¡qué le vamos a hacer!
> Salud.


Porque también hablamos catalán. Pero para el que solamente habla castellano, lo natural es pronunciar la eme final como ene, ya sea en latinismos, anglicismos, catalanismos, etc.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Porque también hablamos catalán. Pero para el que solamente habla castellano, lo natural es pronunciar la eme final como ene


Pues yo también pronuncio eme al final de Abraham. Y lo llevo haciendo desde que tengo uso de conciencia; es decir, desde antes de que adquiriera mis (escasos) conocimientos de catalán.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Por aquí, *a-bra-am*. Nunca lo he oído de la otra forma.





Agró said:


> /a.br'an/
> 
> *86. La m final*
> La pronunciación española no admite _m_ final ante pausa, sustituyéndola constantemente, salvo raras excepciones, por el sonido _n_. Se escribe indistintamente _harem _y _harén_, pero en ambos casos se pronuncia /arén/, plural _harenes_. Del mismo modo _Abraham _se pronuncia /*abrán*/ (...)
> La sustitución de esta m por la n se advierte particularmente dentro del grupo fónico en enlace con una vocal siguiente: álbum hispanoamericano /álbu*n* ispanoamericáno/ (...)
> 
> (T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid, 1982)
> 
> *8.7e* La consonante nasal /m/ en posición final tampoco se presenta en el léxico patrimonial (latín _cum_ > español _con_); solo se registra en algunos préstamos, y suele realizarse como [n] o como cualquiera de sus variantes fonéticas en esta posición (6.7). Así, aunque *en la pronunciación esmerada puede mantenerse la bilabial*, especialmente en los cultismos, las pronunciaciones ['alβ̞un] y ['alβ̞uŋ] para _álbum _son prácticamente generales (...).
> 
> (Nueva Gramática de la lengua española. Fonética y fonología. ASALE, 2011)



Vuessarcedes habrán, acaso, oído esas pronunciaciones. Por estas ínsulas donde moro, "_Abrán_" y "_albun_" serán sin duda vulgarismos que sólo se oirán en personas con poca escolaridad. Eso me suena a los muy peninsulares "_A*d*lántico_" y "_Aleti_" (Atlético de Madrid, o su "progenitor" Athletic Club; dudo ahí).


----------



## No_C_Nada.

Muchas gracias por las reglas del hiato y la sinéresis. 

Muchas gracias por todas las nuevas respuestas. Según esas respuestas, Isaac se pronuncia i-sa-ác y no i-sác.


----------



## Calambur

No_C_Nada. said:


> Según esas respuestas, Isaac se pronuncia i-sa-ác y no i-sác.


No por esta zona. Decimos /i-sák/.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

No_C_Nada. said:


> Según esas respuestas, Isaac se pronuncia i-sa-ác y no i-sác.


Por aquí, sí: i-sa-ác.

Saludos


----------



## gato radioso

Si, es un nombre de fonética "poco española" y al ser poco frecuente, ha sido menos asimilado que otras palabras de origen externo.
La pronunciación sería:
*H totalmente muda 
*La segunda y la tercera A es una sola A pero larga y acentuada al final, así se evita una potencial confusión y cacofonia con el imperativo plural del verbo abrir.
*La M la dirán algunas personas con dicción ultracorrecta, pero lo habitual es que en español, palabras acabadas en M terminen siendo N. Es el caso del futbolista aquí llamado "BeckaN" por todo el mundo -locutores de televisión incluidos- para horror de todos los profesores de inglés radicados en España. Tenemos ese defecto: con la M final es que no podemos.


----------



## Penyafort

Decir /n/ en vez de /m/ a final de palabra en castellano no es ni vulgarismo ni muestra de baja educación. Las lenguas simplemente adaptan los fonemas conforme a lo usual en ellas, y si la evolución del castellano lo llevó a no contar con emes como coda de las palabras, pues lo natural es que las adapte al fonema más próximo. Los traductores bíblicos pueden tener razones para dejar Abraham con eme y en cambio adaptar Belén o Jerusalén, pero no va nadie a ser más culto -más pedante, tal vez- por decir Betlehem o Yerushalaim en castellano. Máxime cuando belén incluso se ha convertido en un nombre común.


----------



## Xiscomx

Todo es muy loable y encantador, pero me satisfaría saber cómo se las apañan los que usan a la inversa el fonetismo de la /m/ final de palabra de las siguientes voces y sean comprendidos por sus interlocutores:
islam, quídam, dírham, gram...; ¡y no te digo _na_ si tienen que usar algún que otro latinismo o inglesismo!: _in memoriam, ad personam, ad nauseam_ o _spam;_ u otros tantos terminados en /em, im, om, um/: réquiem, muslim, _boom_, médium.


----------



## Circunflejo

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Eso me suena a los muy peninsulares "_A*d*lántico_" y "_Aleti_"


Pues yo soy peninsular y pronuncio la t...


No_C_Nada. said:


> Isaac se pronuncia i-sa-ác





gato radioso said:


> La M la dirán algunas personas con dicción ultracorrecta


No es una cuestión de ultracorrección en la dicción. En el día a día, puede que vacile entre 'al.bun y 'al.bum, pero no vacilo en a.bra'am


----------



## Rocko!

Sería muy interesante leer los comentarios de alguna persona que se llame “Abraham”. Ojalá que algún día contemos con su presencia.
En el programa español _Masterchef Junior 3_, uno de los participantes se llama Abraham Mateo, y en un video de Youtube se oye que el presentador le dice: “¿cómo estás ‘_abrán mateo_’?” (un sitio dice que el presentador se llama Pepe Rodríguez).
Ahora bien, ¿será que personas como el presentador español de TV, harán dos pronunciaciones, una para cuando el nombre pertenece a un ciudadano, y otra para el presente en contextos bíblicos? Son preguntas sin respuestas, por el momento.

(El título del video es: Abraham Mateo MasterChef Junior 3 Programa 5)


----------



## gato radioso

Circunflejo said:


> Pues yo soy peninsular y pronuncio la t...
> 
> 
> 
> No es una cuestión de ultracorrección en la dicción. En el día a día, puede que vacile entre 'al.bun y 'al.bum, pero no vacilo en a.bra'am


No me entendiste o me expliqué confusamente. Cuando hablo de pronunciación ultracorrecta no me refiero a que ésa sea la idónea, sino a que determinadas personas hacen una pronunciación antinatural pensando -erróneamente- que es más refinada.
Ocurre incluso con niños pequeños que al ver que sus padres les corrigen cuando dicen _amarrón_, empiezan a decir _marillo_... y Dios quiera que no lleguen a decir _bacalado_ o _Bilbado_...

Muchas veces porque se sigue al pie de la letra la forma escrita, y no, el español hablado no es al 100% igual que el escrito.

Suele pasar con extranjeros que vienen aquí y dicen:

_Realidaddd o Madriddd _: realmente la "d" final se escribe, pero no se dice tal cual sino un sonido alófono mucho más relajado, o bien, muchos nativos hasta lo omiten.
_DeDo_ : otro caso, la D intervocálica no es la misma que al inicio de palabra.

Algunos nativos que quieren pasar por refinados:

TaXXXi: tampoco... nuestra X no es una X inglesa, es un sonido mucho más suave. Algunos hablantes lo dirán como una X no demasiado fuerte, otros como s, otros como gs o ks... pero no es la X de xilófono, xenófobo ni ninguna X inglesa.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> en un video de Youtube se oye que el presentador le dice: “¿cómo estás ‘_abrán mateo_’?” (un sitio dice que el presentador se llama Pepe Rodríguez).


En aquel entonces, el programa aún contaba con una presentadora, la andaluza Eva González, que es la que sale en el 1:54 del vídeo. Pepe Rodríguez, natural de Illescas, provincia de Toledo, en la comunidad autónoma de Castilla La-Mancha es uno de los tres cocineros que conforman el jurado y sí, es él quien saluda a Abraham Mateo al inicio del vídeo. Diría que hace una a un poco más larga de lo habitual, pero dadas mis pésimas habilidades acústicas, no pondría la mano en el fuego.


gato radioso said:


> No me entendiste o me expliqué confusamente. Cuando hablo de pronunciación ultracorrecta no me refiero a que ésa sea la idónea, sino a que determinadas personas hacen una pronunciación antinatural pensando -erróneamente- que es más refinada.


Y qué hay de quienes pronunciamos naturalmente la eme final.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Y qué hay de quienes pronunciamos naturalmente la eme final.


Que conste que yo si viera el nombre escrito Abraham y no Abrahán también lo pronunciaría con eme. Lo mismo que haría con Adam y Adán.

Pero no se puede negar que la tendencia ha existido tradicionalmente y que, como ha citado un mensaje más arriba, la RAE no ha tenido reparo en adaptarla: _ron, eslalon, imán... _y el -opinión personal- insuperable_ cederrón_. Que se haya hecho con extranjerismos no venidos del latín, por aquello de conservar una grafía culta tradicional que no dañe los ojos, no significa que la tendencia no sea a pronunciarlas con /n/ a la que la palabra deja de ser vista como culta: "albun", "referendun", etc. Si a partir de ahora, con generaciones teóricamente más acostumbradas a otras lenguas, la cosa cambia y deja de oírse dicha /n/, el tiempo lo dirá. Porque, por las mismas, podrían aceptar _chou _en vez de show...


----------



## gato radioso

Circunflejo said:


> En aquel entonces, el programa aún contaba con una presentadora, la andaluza Eva González, que es la que sale en el 1:54 del vídeo. Pepe Rodríguez, natural de Illescas, provincia de Toledo, en la comunidad autónoma de Castilla La-Mancha es uno de los tres cocineros que conforman el jurado y sí, es él quien saluda a Abraham Mateo al inicio del vídeo. Diría que hace una a un poco más larga de lo habitual, pero dadas mis pésimas habilidades acústicas, no pondría la mano en el fuego.
> 
> Y qué hay de quienes pronunciamos naturalmente la eme final.


Me parece bien, pero no todos lo hacen.
Tal vez por falta de costumbre...no es muy habitual en castellano.


----------



## Doraemon-

A.bra.'am
Eso después de que Dios le cambiara el nombre (según el mito), antes era Abram (A.'bram). Sería un poco raro leer este pasaje si se pronuncian igual.

Salvo en chistes nunca he oido tampoco por aquí ni "abrán", "abram" (para Abraham), "isac" ni "arón".
Igual es influencia del catalán, pero me parece del todo normal y nada difícil de pronunciar las palabras acabadas en -m: referéndum, hamam, quorum, tótem, réquiem, módem... Cualquiera de ellas me suena realmente horrible con -n.
Lo mismo con la duplicación de vocales para cooptar, reeditar, etc., siempre las digo y oigo como se escriben.


----------



## Aviador

Yo concuerdo totalmente contigo, Doraemon, digo clarito /a.bra.'am/.
Asimismo, pronuncio sin vacilación con /m/ todas las palabras que tienen una eme final, como álbum, referéndum, _quorum_, tótem, réquiem, módem, etc., no me parece que la pronunciación bilabial presente ninguna complicación para los hispanohablantes.


----------



## Calambur

A mí no me parece que sea complicado para nosotros los hispanohablantes pronunciar una "m" al final de una palabra, pero la lengua tiende a la economía y muchos pronunciamos de la manera más fácil, al menos cuando hablamos para el llano...***

En lo personal, no conozco a nadie que se llame Abraham, ni Aarón, ni Isaac, pero estoy casi segura de que, si tuviera que llamar por su nombre a alguno de ellos, simplificaría la pronunciación. Y creo que es lo que hace la mayoría de mis paisanos.
Distinto es si estoy leyendo esos nombres. Entonces sí, para mis adentros, "pronuncio" esas vocales dobles y la "m" final.

Y además incide también qué palabra vamos a pronunciar a continuación (si es que vamos a pronunciar alguna).
No suena igual la "m" final si decimos:
_Requie*m p*ara una mujer_, donde, aunque no queramos, la boca se acomoda para pronunciar la "p", y el sonido de la "m" es el de la "m" -en ese caso es más complicado pronunciar "n"-,
que si decimos simplemente:
"Misa de réquiem" -aquí, probablemente, la "m" se parezca más a una "n"-.

Y tampoco suena igual la "m" si a continuación vamos a pronunciar una vocal.
No suena igual la "m" de un "álbu*m o*bscuro" que la de un "álbum(n) de figuritas".

Y tenemos otros "problemas": _adolescencia, imprescindible_... Debe de haber miles de ejemplos de simplificación de la dicción (perdón por la cacofonía), con ésas y con otras combinaciones, pero no son el tema del hilo.

Todo lo dicho son apreciaciones personales, por supuesto.


*** Tiendo a ajustar la pronunciación y el registro según el receptor del mensaje. Tan así es que, hace años, en Bahía Blanca (importante ciudad del sur de la provincia de Buenos Aires), mencionando cierta calle yo decía /o-ín-jis/ -sabiendo perfectamente que el nombre es "O'Higgins"- porque así lo decían los bahienses.

Saludos._


----------



## S.V.

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, /a-brám/ (o incluso /a-brán/.


También lo común por aquí. Forvo también tenía las del amable Agró.
Abraham
alcohol
albahaca

creencia
nihilistas
mohoso

Al parecer en Aguilar (4.1, p. 21):


> Si la concurrencia se da entre vocales idénticas, la solución más frecuente es la elisión, con independencia del contorno prosódico: 83% en los grupos de vocales átonas, 50% en los de vocal tónica seguida de vocal átona, y 67% en los contactos de vocal átona seguida de vocal tónica.


----------



## friasc

Una vez leí un chiste en una revista de Condorito. Trataban de un amigo del personaje epónimo que se llamaba Abraham y éste iba a su casa a pedirle alojo. A lo que Condorito preguntaba: ¿quién es? Su amigo le respondía Abraham y al final no le abrió la puerta pensando que debía ser un borracho. Al otro día abría la puerta y Abraham estaba afuera.

Claramente el chiste juega con la casi homofonía entre 'Abraham' y 'abran', de hecho esta última palabra no aparece explícitamente en el chiste sino que se sobreentiende que eso es lo que cree oír el protagonista. Para mí, esto muestra que la pronunciación 'Abrán', en dos sílabas, es la más prevalente en el habla cotidiana. Para que el chiste resulte gracioso (lo cual es discutible pero no es el punto aquí), es necesario que al leer 'Abraham' el lector promedio oiga mentalmente la pronunciación espontánea de este nombre (imagen acústica, diría Saussure) para luego reparar en la confusión que pueda generar el desacuerdo entre la grafía y el sonido del mismo. De otro modo, el chiste no tendría gracia (al menos para los lectores de Condorito).


----------



## Circunflejo

friasc said:


> Para que el chiste resulte gracioso (lo cual es discutible pero no es el punto aquí), es necesario que al leer 'Abraham' el lector promedio oiga mentalmente la pronunciación espontánea de este nombre (imagen acústica, diría Saussure) para luego reparar en la confusión que pueda generar el desacuerdo entre la grafía y el sonido del mismo. De otro modo, el chiste no tendría gracia (al menos para los lectores de Condorito).


De hecho, no la tiene. La diferente acentuación de ambas palabras hace que sean prácticamente inconfundibles.


----------



## francisgranada

No_C_Nada. said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia Abraham: a-bram o a-bra-am?


Si la pregunta significa "¿Cuál es la pronunciación correcta de la palabra _Abraham _en español?", pues a mí me parece que la única respuesta lógica es_ a-bra-ám_, si tomamos en consideración que la ortografía española tiende a representar posiblemente la pronunciación.

Si para alguién no es natural o "fácil" pronunciar la "m" al final de la palabra, que lo pronuncie como le parece más natural ....

Entonces, ¿cuál es el problema?   

(Perdonadme el estilo tal vez un poquito irónico y tomad en consideración que no soy nativo hispanohablante)


----------



## jilar

Rocko! said:


> Sería muy interesante leer los comentarios de alguna persona que se llame “Abraham”.


Tengo un primo que se llama David y él lo dice acabado en zeta. Igual que lo decimos nosotros, su familia.

Pero, al menos hablo por mí, es la única palabra que, acabando en d, yo digo una zeta final. En el resto lo hago como d, Madrid, calidad... O si acaso me la como (madrí, calidá), pero nunca meto una zeta como en /da. biz/ (Hay un famoso cocinero que lo escribe así, Dabiz)

Creo que se ve lo que quiero decirte con esto.

Aquí el asunto principal es lo que acaba de comentar Francis:


francisgranada said:


> Si la pregunta significa "¿Cuál es la pronunciación correcta de la palabra _Abraham _en español?"


Es decir, cómo la leerías siguiendo las reglas o pautas de lectura que te enseñaron al aprender a leer en español.
Y eso tiene una solución clara y única en español.
/a. bra. 'Am/


----------



## Rocko!

jilar said:


> Creo que se ve lo que quiero decirte con esto.


 Sí, @jilar, te explicaste muy bien.


francisgranada said:


> Si la pregunta significa "¿Cuál es la pronunciación correcta de la palabra _Abraham _en español?"


Hola, franciscagranada. Me pidió jilar que yo reflexionara acerca de tu pregunta.
Creo que si me hubiesen pedido de niño que leyera la palabra por primera vez en mi vida, habría dicho:
"*a-braaaaa...-ám* (la _h_, aunque sé que es muda, de niño me hacía dudar).
Pero tu pregunta no es sobre cómo la hubiera leído de niño ni cómo la leería ahora que soy adulto (la leería "*a-brám*" porque la "eme" es "eme", y lo único que no es "a-a" es "aha", para mí), tu pregunta es sobre cuál es la pronunciación correcta, y en ese sentido nunca contestaría que "abrán" o "abram"  son pronunciaciones incorrectas (que tampoco era la pregunta), contestaría: "se pronuncia *abrám*". Y si la persona que me lo preguntó me cuestiona por la escritura y que en español pronunciamos tal como se escribe, le diría: "pues, sí, se puede leer como _*a-bra-ám*_, pero eso es decirlo en sílabas, no pronunciarlo como yo lo hago". Y por supuesto que me podrían seguir cuestionando: ¿y cómo lo hacen otras personas?, R: pues otras personas pronuncían "abraám"; ¿Y tú no lo pronunciarías así?, R: sí, claro que lo puedo leer y pronunciar de esa manera, pero toda la gente que yo conozco lo pronuncia como yo, y no me parecería normal pronunciarlo diferente de como lo hacen los demas (no negaría la existencia de los foreros de WR y sus pronunciaciones personales, pero tampoco los mencionaría, pues con la frase "todos los que conozco" me estaría refiriendo a mis no-avatarísticos conciudadanos que alguna vez hayan dicho los "abrám" o "abrán" que han entrado a mis oídos como ondas sonoras sin pedir, como siempre, permiso). Y agregaría: vamos a pronunciarlo como Dios manda: aaa-braaa-am..., pero no lo vuelvas a hacer.


----------



## francisgranada

Gracias, jilar y a Rocko! por las reacciones y explicaciones detalladas 

Pienso que entiendo la sustancia del discurso y creo que no haya contradicción entre lo que he escrito yo y lo que decís vosotros ... (Al menos así me parece ) .

Prácticamente quise distinguir las dos posibles interpretaciones de la pregunta "¿Cómo se pronuncia...?":
1. ¿cómo se debe pronuciar? o ¿cuál es la pronunciación correcta? ....
2. ¿cómo lo pronuciais (=vosotros hispanohablantes) espontáneamente? ...

(no es la misma cosa, en mi opinión)


----------



## friasc

El otro día me topé con otro chiste sobre el nombre Abraham, esta vez en un programa de tele : 

¿Quién se quedó encerrado en la biblia? ¡Abraham!

Era un programa chileno, por si acaso.


----------

